# Possible Havanese with euthanasia date 9/20



## Lizzie'sMom

I saw this on Facebook on the Havanese Forum website. I know nothing about the Havanese Rescue and how they rescue dogs, but this guy sure looks like a Havanese.

GCAC Dallas NC September 19, 2011
‎5934 TERRIER X 2-4 YR M
ADMIT 9-16
POSS EUTH 9-20
FINANCIAL ASS'T FOR RESCUERS - ASPCA CHALLENGE: Please let rescuers know that there is a limited amount of financial assistance to encourage rescuers to adopt. The Gaston Low-Cost Spay/Neuter Clinic has some funding available. We could chip in $25 toward the adoption fee for each animal adopted. This would bring the price of adoption down to $70 for dogs and $50 for cats. Financial assistance is available while the funds last during the ASPCA challenge. Please contact Lisa Benton: [email protected] and you can call AC: 704-922-8677, option 4. ******************************** ATTN until further notice from Lisa Benton @ AC: I am writing to let everyone know that we are in a very crowded situation right now. If an animal is being placed on hold, please make sure that it has a confirmed rescue and a place to go. The shelter will not be able to hold any animal past the release date. We are currently housing regular animals in our isolation stalls because there are no regular stalls available. Please understand that when we are able to hold animals, we do and have, but at present we cannot. If an animal is placed on hold, it will be held until the close of business on the release date. Thank you for in advance for understanding our situation here, and the need to be in compliance with State laws concerning overcrowding. ************************** Gaston County/Gaston County Animal Control: http://egov2.co.gast.../hknlinq.aspx?A These pets are located at Animal Control in Dallas, NC. Gaston County Animal Control is located on Leisure Lane in Dallas, NC which is located about 25 miles WNW of Charlotte, North Carolina GASTON CNTY AC ADOPTIONS PROCEDURES: 1. RESCUE GROUPS can choose to pull pets for no fee and pay to have pets vaccinated by Gaston County Animal Control. Dogs & puppies (old enough for vaccinations) can receive a Rabies/DHPP/bordetello vaccination for $6.00 (cost for all vacinations per pet). Cats & kittens (old enough for vaccinations) can receive a Rabies/DHHP for $4.00 (cost for all vacinations per pet). 2. RESCUE GROUPS AND THE PUBLIC can also choose to "adopt" pets and have them sent to one of several participating vets offices to be fully vetted before picking up. Adoption costs: dog/puppy = $90.00 and cats/kittens = $75.00. To adopt a pet, you must email Lisa Benton at the shelter at: [email protected] BEFORE 8:00 am on the pet's "RELEASE DATE" and reference tag number of pet you want to adopt. 3. Gaston County A/C is in contention for a $100,000 grant from the ASPCA. In order to be eligible we have increase our adoption rate by 50%+. Rescues can help by choosing to pay the adoption fee (which includes spay/neuter, h/w test, deworming and vaccinations) instead of pulling at no cost. The $100,000 grant will be put toward spay/neuter programs targeted at low income families and feral cats (which are the bulk of unwanted animals that come into the shelter). More animals spayed/neutered means less animals to be rescued. Please help us meet this goal by vetting your animal by paying the adoption fee when you pull animals from Gaston County. New website format & catagories, including explanations (to view a pet just click on category): All Animals: This category is a complete list of all animals currently being sheltered by Gaston County Animal Control. Adoptable Pets (Gold): These animals meet very strict standards to be selected for inclusion in the Gaston County Animal Control Gold adoption program. Animals in this category have been evaluated by Animal Control staff for superior temperament, health and behavior. They have also received an initial set of vaccinations. Health, temperament, and available space permitting, staff will attempt to hold these pets past their posted adopt/rescue/euthanasia date, in the hope of placement in a permanent home. Adoptable Pets: These animals they may be adopted and full veterinary services identified in the adoption-medical contract will be provided under the direction of the participating veterinarian. They do not however, currently meet standards for inclusion in the Gaston County Animal Control Gold adoption program. No direct or implied assurance has been given that these animals are either behaviorally suitable or healthy and a waiver to this effect will have to be signed by the adopter prior to adoption. Available to Rescue Group: These animals are only available to rescue groups due to presenting specific health or temperament concerns, which require specialized expertise. Owner Contact: This category includes animals where Animal Control has information relating to ownership. Efforts are being made to satisfy legal requirements to make contact with the owner. Animals in this category may not be claimed or adopted until all legal requirements to contact an owner are satisfied. Owner Reclaim: Animals listed under this category can only be reclaimed by their owner due to severe behavioral issues identified by Animal Control staff. Livestock: Livestock or other animals not routinely recognized as companion animals currently sheltered by Animal Control. Contact Animal Control for additional information on any of these animals, as different species fall under various legal regulations pertaining to legal holding periods and placement options for these animals. Adopt/Rescue/Euthanasia Date: This date reflects when the legal holding period is satisfied and an animal can be released. On this date, an animal can be adopted, claimed by a rescue group, or euthanized. Anyone interested in claiming or adopting an animal should contact Animal Control PRIOR to the animal's adopt/rescue/euthanasia date. Once interest in claiming or adopting is confirmed, the pet will be held through regular business hours on its adopt/rescue/euthanasia date to allow for the claim or adoption. Said animal is subject to be euthanized upon failure to claim or adopt the animal as described. In situations where multiple groups or individuals are interested in adopting a specific animal, the animal will be made available on its adopt/rescue/euthanasia date on a "first come, first served" basis. Gaston County's Code of Ordinances, Sec. 3-9(e)(2), authorizes the Animal Control Administrator to reduce an animal's holding period if the animal is "badly wounded, sick or diseased", for euthanasia purposes. Foster: Some animals listed on the website will reflect "foster", as the cage holding area. Foster indicates the animal is being housed and cared for by a local representative of a 501-c (3) humane/rescue group, outside of the animal shelter. VTech: Some animals listed on the website will reflect "vtech", as the cage holding area. Vtech (or Vet Tech) indicates the animal has satisfied the required holding period and is receiving additional medical care and attention through participation in Gaston College's Veterinarian Technology program. Under federal guidelines, animals under the care and custody of the Vet Tech Program cannot be considered for claim or adoption until returning to Animal Control authority. Animals go to vtech on Monday morning and return to the shelter on Friday morning. Please be mindful of the rescue/adopt/euth dates and consider them accurate. Animals can be picked up late afternoon the working day before but there is required paperwork, etc so make sure you have your information correct. PLAN AHEAD ! Classification means nothing as if an Adopt Gold is there more than 10 days, it can be euth'd if necessary. To Help, send an email to: [email protected] and [email protected] BEFORE 8:30 AM of the "Release Date" of the pet(s) you can help, and put in the subject line of the email: URGENT DO NOT EUTH TAG(s) #___ And you can call AC: 704-922-8677, option 4. Also you may contact Melissa (see below) for pulling and boarding from Gaston County: Melissa Stone & she has her 501c3 !! please only phone/email Melissa if you are willing to take an animal. for commercial transports: all pets will have a 2 wk health quarantine unless YOU are willing to come and take the animal. Hi C Farms = www.hicfarms.com 2775 Ranger Rd. Clover, SC 29710 Phone Number 803-230-3648 e-mail: [email protected]
By: Gaston County NC: Available Pets in Animal Control
Attached thumbnail(s)
http://www.havaneseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37976&stc=1&d=1316482718


----------



## Kathie

Lynne, I sent it to HRI's State Contact in NC. What an adorable looking guy!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Thanks, someone else found him. I am sure she is a member here. It is so heartbreaking to see all the animals on the website.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Looking at this today made me feel really sick and sad. There are many shelters in North Carolina that still use gas chambers to my knowledge this one still does. I don't even what to go into how cruel this is or what it is like for the dogs and the people who work at these places. I hope someone gets this poor dog out, often dogs from places like this are given to rescues that are going to exploit them for profit. Just getting some very basic protection laws here has been slow going. I mean basic, food, water, pain control, punishment for not holding dogs and cats for the Federally mandated time. One of my goals since coming to the south is to help shut down every gas chamber in NC, this takes time, changing minds and making the public aware to how ugly and uncivilized this is. If at times I seem harsh about puppy mills, back yard breeding this is why, look at the faces of the dogs and cats.


----------



## Kathie

Lynne, I do hope someone or some group that is reputable got the little guy. I heard back from the state contact and she had sent it to HRI Intake. She said if they could get him she would pick him up herself since she is about an hour away.

I'll just be happy to hear that he is safe!


----------



## Thumper

This just makes me so sick to know there is a gas chamber shelter so close by uke: That is just so inhumane and honestly, I don't see how the costs of the gas chamber and employees to run it aren't more than the cost to provide food and water and shelter for these dogs. soooo very wrong. I'm not sure if we have any near us here In Virginia, being only about 20 minutes away from PETA"s main headquarters, they successfully lobbied away the ones that were here years ago, but I wish they would just be illegal in every state.

Is this a law that is decided by each state or county? does anyone know?

Kara


----------



## pjewel

I find it hard to even read this. I have no power to make a difference, much as my heart wants to and the mere thought of the suffering all these animals endure at the hands of "humans" makes me sick. I pray this little one makes it to the safety of loving arms. God bless him . . . and all the rest.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Kara, You will be happy to know Gas Chambers were banned in Feb of 2008 in Virginia and it passed the Senate there with a landslide of 40-1. These laws are decided by county, city, and State. You always hear people calling for a Fed. ban but in the mean time thousands of animals are suffering. Here in NC we have these tiny little counties and a lot of ignorance and poverty they do not have empathy for the plight of a shelter animal, they are too worrried about feeding their children and keeping a roof over their head. So the to the commissioners it becomes a non issue and things go forth as usually. There are a few places that are so poor and small they end up with lots of stray animals they poison the food or worse.


----------



## Luciledodd

Okay folks, if any rescues with a euthanasia (why not just say it-kill) date, anywhere close to me, I will go and get it or send someone. Can't take this kind of thing. Really can't talk about it much. Lucile


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Kara, You will be happy to know Gas Chambers were banned in Feb of 2008 in Virginia and it passed the Senate there with a landslide of 40-1. These laws are decided by county, city, and State. You always hear people calling for a Fed. ban but in the mean time thousands of animals are suffering. Here in NC we have these tiny little counties and a lot of ignorance and poverty they do not have empathy for the plight of a shelter animal, they are too worrried about feeding their children and keeping a roof over their head. So the to the commissioners it becomes a non issue and things go forth as usually. There are a few places that are so poor and small they end up with lots of stray animals they poison the food or worse.


What about Georgia?


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Found out on Facebook that he was adopted! The shelter opened at 11 and he was adopted at 11:01.


----------



## JCChaplin

Yay!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Yay! 
Flynn, To put your mind at ease the law banning gas chambers in GA was signed June 5th and became law Jan. of this year.


----------



## Jplatthy

Woohooooo GREAT NEWS! Thanks for updating!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

That is wonderful news. How did you find out about him?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Yay!
> Flynn, To put your mind at ease the law banning gas chambers in GA was signed June 5th and became law Jan. of this year.


Is there anywhere we can get a list of each state and post it here? People on our list could be watching...I am heart sick already about the number of cats and dogs euthanized by humane methods..if there is such a thing..let alone gas chambers..


----------



## Pipersmom

I'm so happy for him!

Flynn-when I first looked at his picture, I thought of what you had said about the bad pictures the shelters use. The cement walls, the gloved hands,the matted hair, the sad look.... I'm so glad someone was able to look past all that and save this beautiful boy.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Pipersmom said:


> I'm so happy for him!
> 
> Flynn-when I first looked at his picture, I thought of what you had said about the bad pictures the shelters use. The cement walls, the gloved hands,the matted hair, the sad look.... I'm so glad someone was able to look past all that and save this beautiful boy.


I don't know who got him, but I hope he got a good home. Yes, the poor dog, if he had short hair would have been less likely to find a home with a photo like that. I am trying to find a used DSL in good condition to take a couple of classes for photographing these dogs. 
If Amanda had not gone over and looked at Sir Winston for me and taken some video I might not have made the trip to see him...the shelter photos are never good.


----------



## rdanielle

So glad to see he got adopted!

What they should really do with these kill shelters is ship them to WI or MI. Well one of the two states.. Anyways, they have such a problem of keeping animals in the shelter & end up importing animals from Puerto Rico & maybe Mexico Idk I read it awhile ago. They have the opposite problem of most shelters..


----------



## DonnaC

You guys might be interested in what this great lady does locally for pets up for euthanasia. This is also relevant to the thread about good pictures -- she goes out and takes video of each of the pets and then posts it on craigslist and on her website.

http://www.tracysdogs.com/


----------



## DonnaC

She had a Havanese a few months ago; found a home for her.


----------



## pjewel

Oh, thank God. I pray it was a good home.


----------



## irnfit

This is PETA
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44596891/ns/us_news-life/


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

It would be nice if we could save all the homeless dogs and no kill shelters became an reality in my life time, until then almost every public shelter in America destroys unwanted pets everyday, there are just too many, it isn't fair, its the reality. Our reality should be to do it in a more human way. Personally I am not sure there is a humane way, even so called humane methods rely on the person administering them, until we find a solution to pet over population extermination will continue to be employed, we are paying for it, we have a right to make to know and demand it be done in a humane way.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

If I were Queen...would have a lap for every dog and cat..with a long waiting list to get either one...wouldn't that be wonderful? Until then education and neutering are the only answers...I guess.


----------



## krandall

The Laughing Magpie said:


> It would be nice if we could save all the homeless dogs and no kill shelters became an reality in my life time, until then almost every public shelter in America destroys unwanted pets everyday, there are just too many, it isn't fair, its the reality. Our reality should be to do it in a more human way. Personally I am not sure there is a humane way, even so called humane methods rely on the person administering them, until we find a solution to pet over population extermination will continue to be employed, we are paying for it, we have a right to make to know and demand it be done in a humane way.


I'm not sure no-kill shelters are a great quality of life either. What we NEED is to stop the puppy mills and BYB's from producing too many poor quality puppies, and for people to take the responsibility of pet ownership more seriously... not GET a pet if they aren't willing to provide it a good home for life. Then we wouldn't NEED so many shelters. But I know I'm preaching to the choir here!:angel:


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> That is wonderful news. How did you find out about him?


I found out about him on the Facebook Havanese Forum page. Someone one that page came across him and posted. It was just so sad to think he could get euthanized today and I posted here and on Havanese Talk.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Lynne, You were responding and reaching out in a way you were able, you just never know and all it takes is one person watching to make a difference.


----------



## Lsprick

Lizzie'sMom said:


> I found out about him on the Facebook Havanese Forum page. Someone one that page came across him and posted. It was just so sad to think he could get euthanized today and I posted here and on Havanese Talk.


I'm that someone. I monitor a Facebook page from some wonderful volunteers who go into the Gaston County Animal Control shelter, post pics and help save as many as they can. I couldn't believe my eyes, I thought was that "terrier" a Hav, so I had to go check it out myself. I didn't get to see him, I think someone internal to the shelter adopted him. I was the first one thru their doors and he was already getting his papers drawn up, so that made me feel good, especially since I hadn't given DH a heads up!

It is a travesty that so many dogs in this area of the country end up in shelters and are euthanized, many inhumanely. Makes me so sad, wish I could save them all, but I would become the next feature story on A&E's Animal Hoarders.


----------



## StarrLhasa

Thanks, Leslie. We appreciate your efforts. I feel the same way. I wish I could rescue all the lost and thrown-away lips. 

I post from time to time when I receive emails about Havanese and probable Havs in shelters or rescues because there are a number of people here on this forum with MHS and IWAP.


----------



## Thumper

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Kara, You will be happy to know Gas Chambers were banned in Feb of 2008 in Virginia and it passed the Senate there with a landslide of 40-1. These laws are decided by county, city, and State. You always hear people calling for a Fed. ban but in the mean time thousands of animals are suffering. Here in NC we have these tiny little counties and a lot of ignorance and poverty they do not have empathy for the plight of a shelter animal, they are too worrried about feeding their children and keeping a roof over their head. So the to the commissioners it becomes a non issue and things go forth as usually. There are a few places that are so poor and small they end up with lots of stray animals they poison the food or worse.


I missed this post, how sad repulsive! uke:


----------

